
Los Angeles Drivers on the 405 Ask: Was $1.6B Worth It? - redcastle
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/12/20/us/los-angeles-drivers-on-the-405-ask-was-1-6-billion-worth-it.html
======
cassieramen
It's amazing to me that with all the evidence showing that increased road
capacity doesn't relieve congestion and often times exacerbates it these
projects still happen.

I'm glad Los Angeles passed measure M (a public transit funding bill) and the
disappointed over this road widening should only bolster it.

